# Here comes the rain



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like lots of rain next few days


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

:Banane44:


Finally an excuse to use one of these.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

It only went up to 350 it will be back down too 100 by morning. We need more rain!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like more rain Sunday and Monday can't wait bring on the chrome! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskiechops (Dec 20, 2012)

whats the ideal flow for Chagrin?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

At the top of this forum there is a sticky thread that says 'river flow rates' or something to that effect. It has next to river names the ideal rates for each river 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Need a lot of rain what fell yesterday did pretty much nothing for the Chag gonna check out the Grand later today


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to riverboss.com has all tribs on it


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I got an app on my android called RiverFlows all one word. Its got almost every single river in the country by state. Some give info on height CFS and temp. But most just give cfs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hoping the cooler weather will coincide with the rain tonight. one can only hope.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

They are saying maybe an inch of rain tonight, lets hope their right this time!........ come on rain


----------

